# 2009 Fp3



## wrestlr (Feb 19, 2007)

Pics of my 09 FP3 built up that I am racing right now:


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

Nice looking ride. You have lots of expensive components on your bike worthy of a Prince. What does your bike weight come in at all set up like this? Are you using an SRM Crankset?


----------



## wrestlr (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for the comment. I actually had a Prince but sold it a while back. There is a difference in the Prince vs. FP3, but I actually like the FP3 alot and prefer it over the Prince. This is a race/training bike for me and I don't have to worry about it as much. Most likely weighs around 15 built up as pictured, I will have to get an exact weight for you later when I go back to the shop. I do use the SRM powermeter but just did not have the powercontrol attached for the picture. 
-Mike


----------



## shachah7 (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice looking ride mate. What handlebars and tape did you put on it?


----------



## sbthaut (Apr 17, 2007)

How long ago did you have a Prince, and why do you prefer the FP3? Love the bike and the set up BTW!!


----------



## softwaredeveloper99 (May 17, 2009)

i am looking at the fp3 and the Madone - my bike shop told me the fp3 is no longer made

how do u like the most components

rob


----------



## kyrider (Apr 28, 2007)

softwaredeveloper99 said:


> i am looking at the fp3 and the Madone - my bike shop told me the fp3 is no longer made
> 
> how do u like the most components
> 
> rob


Get the Madone, you can't beat Lifetime warranty vs. 2 years warranty from Pinarello... and that comes with a big question mark! After dealing with Gita and Pinarello I question their commitment to 100% customer satisfaction.

My experience w/ Trek is that they'll cover defects under their warranty no questions asked.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Excuse me, but it is against forum rules to post bikes that are better than mine.

wrestlr, that looks great. Have fun; I hope that you win.


----------

